# How long do I leave the eggs?



## doodlehike (Jul 27, 2013)

I had 6 out of 8 eggs hatch today under my hen. How long should I leave the remaining 2 eggs?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Have you candled and seen development?

If you have give them a couple more days. You can actually hear scratching inside the egg when the peep has begun the process for hatching if you hold it to your ear.


----------



## hellofromtexas (Feb 16, 2014)

This answer depends on preference and a variety of factors.

First, like robin said, are you sure they are developing eggs and not duds. This can happen due to a lot of reasons like a egg was scrambled in travel due to bad handling, the egg wasn't fertile to begin with or the developing egg stopped due to a bad birth defect because of a vitamin deficiency/development problem etc (It's a long list and most are hard to control)

Second is the hen still incubating them? If not and you believe they are developing eggs you can put them in a incubator and try from there.

If first and second question answered, you can do whatever time frame you please. I would do 3 days extra unless there were more signs after the 3rd day beyond the incubation mark (21-23 days for chickens so day 26 I'd start giving up unless they started doing something like pipping or other signs. There has to be a change though.). This mark varies with different birds like ducks and turkeys etc.


----------



## doodlehike (Jul 27, 2013)

Thank you both! I haven't candled them and the hen is still sitting. The eggs were from our hens, so no shipment problems. I'll just wait and see!








Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

Normally the moms know when it is time to give up on the eggs and they will roll them look at them, and do what I call a listen to the egg tip of the head. If nothing seems viable they will get up and walk off with the chicks and leave them. Mom knows best.


----------



## doodlehike (Jul 27, 2013)

One of the two eggs hatched this morning. This evening, I held the last egg and could feel a chick moving inside. I can't wait to see it!


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------

